# Car Insurance for UK registered car



## David Henriksen

Hi
I am looking to insure my UK car in Treviso for a minimum of a year. Can anyone suggest possible insurers I could contact?
Thanks

Dave


----------



## Yoga girl

David Henriksen said:


> Hi
> I am looking to insure my UK car in Treviso for a minimum of a year. Can anyone suggest possible insurers I could contact?
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I had some friends who moved to Italy and brought their car with them but if your car is registered in the UK you will not be able to insure it in Italy. This in fact led them to have it registered in Italy.
You might like to check with Automobil Club Italia's office in your area and ask them for advice but I am pretty sure you cannot insure a foreign car.


----------



## oldjerry

David Henriksen said:


> Hi
> I am looking to insure my UK car in Treviso for a minimum of a year. Can anyone suggest possible insurers I could contact?
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


hi David, If your motor is UK registered(also taxed in UK and MOTed if appropriate) and you have a UK address you can register it to,(friend or relative,if not your own),think about insuring it in the UK.LV give you a 6month 'green card', which would mean you'ld have to return once every 6 months,if you're over 50 Saga do 12 months.The cost of UK car insurance versus Italian makes it a no brainer for me , and thats before you go through the re-registering palava,but you may well have a situation where this isn't workable anyhow checkout the insurance comparison websites for the best deals.( one advantage of having a UK reg. motor I've found is that the law presume your'e an Idiot Inglese who doesn't speak Italian and sometimes you get away with just a telling off!)


----------



## David Henriksen

*Many thanks*



oldjerry said:


> hi David, If your motor is UK registered(also taxed in UK and MOTed if appropriate) and you have a UK address you can register it to,(friend or relative,if not your own),think about insuring it in the UK.LV give you a 6month 'green card', which would mean you'ld have to return once every 6 months,if you're over 50 Saga do 12 months.The cost of UK car insurance versus Italian makes it a no brainer for me , and thats before you go through the re-registering palava,but you may well have a situation where this isn't workable anyhow checkout the insurance comparison websites for the best deals.( one advantage of having a UK reg. motor I've found is that the law presume your'e an Idiot Inglese who doesn't speak Italian and sometimes you get away with just a telling off!)


Hi After much searching I've come to the same conclusion and have found a UK company who will insure me for the year in Italy. Thanks for the advice.

dave


----------



## David Henriksen

Yoga girl said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I had some friends who moved to Italy and brought their car with them but if your car is registered in the UK you will not be able to insure it in Italy. This in fact led them to have it registered in Italy.
> You might like to check with Automobil Club Italia's office in your area and ask them for advice but I am pretty sure you cannot insure a foreign car.


Thanks for the help. Ive managed to find a UK compant to insure the car for a year so the heat is off for a while.
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## newinitaly

David Henriksen said:


> Thanks for the help. Ive managed to find a UK compant to insure the car for a year so the heat is off for a while.
> Thanks again
> Dave


Hi Dave,

We're in the same situation. May I ask - what UK insurer are you using? 

Thanks!!


----------



## oldjerry

newinitaly said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> We're in the same situation. May I ask - what UK insurer are you using?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi refer you to the reply above,for our situation it was much better to stay UK reg and insure in the UK.There are several comparison websites that detail 'green card' allowance,some are really poor eg. only 2 weeks or so,others will give you 6 or 12 months.We found that Confused.com was the easiest to use in this respect. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## stuartm

Try Italsure, it costs about half what Italian companies cost


----------

